# Need Opinion on DIY TANK



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

So last October my parents bought a house and has an empty room downstairs. I've been saving money since I move to Canada 3 years ago because I had a 125 gallon back home and now I want to get back to my hobby. My question is I'm thinking of getting a 6'x2'x2'. I've been checking kijiji and craiglist the past 3 months and the cheapest 180Gal I can find is 350 tank itself. So I decided to just join a forum and ask if they know a place where I can just order a custom made tank same size as a 180 for a cheaper price + its brand new. Lemme know what you guys have in mind and know in Toronto. I live in Scarborough area and I have no problem going around Toronto either way I'll be renting a U-Hault to get that tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

welcome to the forum .. the few places that I have heard about that make custom tanks are 
NAFB...Kingston road and Danforth ...
miracles ... not sure of address.
there are a few other places maybe some others can chime in .
do your research and u should be able get what u want .if u visit nafb u can see some of there tanks as they have them in the shop .ask lots of questions and make sure u explain to whomever what your expectations ares ie :silicone works and type of glass . I personally have not had a tank made so cant comment there but that should be a start to get u going .
cheers and good luck


----------



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll be visiting them probably next week friday after my finals. Will be asking about the 180 size I'm thinking about and see how much will it cost me. Problem is I have no idea what kind of glass/plexi to use so I can't really ask alot of those. All I know is I need something like a 1/2 thickness for big tanks.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

having one made will be more expensive than finding one on kijiji, or you can wait until big als has another tank sale. they also have discounted tanks on tent sale days which should be coming up soon


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

North American fish breeders is probably the cheapest they make many tanks, also plexi will cost at least twice that of a glass tank. Check Miracles web site they have the prices listed if I recall.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can find a custom made as cheap as a factory built, or even find a place where you can buy the glass for less than the cost of a pre-built tank, do report back.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

NAFB is the cheapest custom tank builder you will find. I recently went through them to build my new tank. Miracles price for a standard 180 is $850 plus tax and it may be a little more now. If you found a 180 Gallon for 350 I doubt you will find a better price than that.


----------



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

Will be visiting them this week after my finals.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

6 x 2 x 2 is a standard 180, just pick one up at big als or something.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep trolling KIJIJI. and use large aquairum as search. I found my 72"x20x20 for $100.


----------

